#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-10
<darkxst> jbicha, so when adding an UOA account, I see e-d-s in the dropdown list. But once installed there is no toggle to turn e-d-s integration on/off
<jbicha> I actually uninstalled UOA today ;)
<darkxst> heh, that will fix it!
<jbicha> I think tomorrow's ISO won't have UOA on it either
<darkxst> jbicha, credentials-cc-panel-Message: cc-credentials-providers-model.vala:109: No desktop app info found for application name: evolution-data-server
<jbicha> darkxst: I'm the wrong guy for you, I'm boycotting UOA today! ;)
<darkxst> lol
<jbicha> hmm, now EDS pulls in parts of UOA :|
<jbicha> well at least it's not the visible parts
<darkxst> jbicha, signond?
<jbicha> yeah, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu-gnome.saucy/desktop
<jbicha> I was hoping to have gotten rid of qt
<darkxst> why is a daemon written in qt?
<jbicha> uh because UOA was derived from meego's accounts thing
<jbicha> soall I need is to get libsignon-glib1 to stop depending on signond
<darkxst> but empathy pulls in signond also
<jbicha> not really :)
<darkxst> do we really need fonts-nanum  and example-content?
<jbicha> almost every flavor ships nanum for Korean support
<Gibson> Hi
<darkxst> hi
<Gibson> :) I like me some gnome 3 ubuntu so I thought I'd say hi
<meet> on 13.04, during startup I just get the default blue stripped wallpaper for 5-10 seconds then my desktop is shown.no splash image is visible during start up. is this by default?
<meet> *64-bit
<topyli> it's a bit too long of a time to wait, but yes i think it's just starting the shell and the rest of the session during that time
<topyli> no splash
<meet> topyli: How much is the normal wait time?
<n0yd> Hey guys
<n0yd> Ever since I started using gnome3 as a serious desktop (ie, daily) I have noticed something, I would call it a graphical "glitch
<n0yd> It doesn't affect performance so I have said anything, but its been going on since at least 3.6
<n0yd> Basically, if I run chrome (or chromium iirc), the lettering on the tabs gets a little odd
<n0yd> Like one of the tabs always will have a little graphical glitch with the lettering, and you mouse over and you can make the glitching move a tiny bit. The gllitching just effects sz small part of maybe 2-3 letters at a time I would say, and its like it turns the letters white
<n0yd> But, like I said not the whole letters usually, just a piece of 1 or 2 letters at a time
<n0yd> I think it might have happened under unity also, though I cant say for sure as I rarely used unity, and its been awhile.  I am pretty sure it has something to do with compositing.
<n0yd> I just took a screenshot to see if it captured it and it did.  Gonna upload now
<n0yd> Here is the fullsize imagte, I didnt resize it cause the "artifacting" I guess you would call it, is so small I wanted it to be clearly visible
<n0yd> http://s21.postimg.org/f6deixip1/Screenshot_from_2013_06_10_11_38_35.png
<n0yd> Obviously the right monitor, with chrome fullscreen. Its the tab containing this webchat. Soime obvious artifacting with the d and it almost looks like the o and e are greyish compared to the "Freen" part
<n0yd> Like I said, it changes depending on what tabs are open when I mouse over the tab it changes location, etc.  Im just wondering if there is any troubleshooting I could do for this. I/'ve looked around oin the net ALOT and cannot find someone with the same issue
<n0yd> It's just a basic Intel GFX setup.   GMA3500
<n0yd> I am usiung x0org-edger, but that dpoesnt make a difference it happens either way.  And I need to use edger ppa for the newer mesa package in order for steam games to work on these intel cards
<n0yd> Is there maybe a way to disable compositing for certain windows, like you could with compiz?
<n0yd> I know compiz you could at least disable compositing for fullscreen windows.  Im just thinking of ways to troubleshoot this, cause its had me stumped for a couple months now at least
<n0yd> I guess no one is around right now, but I will stick around and idle for awhile. So if anyone has ideas, ping/hilight me so I notice. Thanks in advance :)
<n0yd> ricotz: btw, been playing with plank, I like it alot :)
<n0yd> Good work, thanks!
<n0yd> "stuidly simple" :P that made me happy when I first saw that
<n0yd> I am all about that KISS ideals
<n0yd> ricotz: re: planki are there any cool mods and things people hyave made for it? Im really interested in expanding it in some ways, I think its a grest simple dock, byut just like conky for instance, configuragtion is awesome
<n0yd> Hmm, I think I just found a bug in evolution, maybe only present in the gnome3 ppa, so I dont wanna report it in case
<n0yd> But when you try marking something as junk, it gives an error about trying to run bogofilter, which must be a dep to part of its spam ffiltering I am guessing
<n0yd> once bogofilter is installed from normal repos, it works fine
<n0yd> Wow, how did I not know about apt-fast until now.  Its really useful when you have a fast connection, even when using the "fastest" mirror selected.
<n0yd> I have it set it maqx of 8 connections at once, and the speed increase is really notiacble with just 25Mbps
<ricotz> n0yd, thanks, regarding plank, if you have programming experience and know vala feel free to contribute features -- also you can take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~docky-core/docky/plank-docky
<n0yd> thank you :)
<n0yd> ricotz: Also, if you have any idea on my issue regarding the graphical "artifacting" I wrote about above, feel free to chime in
<ricotz> n0yd, the fonts problems could be a harfbuzz/pango bug, you really want to shorten your description and look for upstream bugs
<n0yd> ya i did, a lot
<n0yd> :-/
<n0yd> but now that you gave me an idea, it may help
<ricotz> there already is/was a webfonts rendering problem
<n0yd> ya I saw something, but I dont think that deals with the tabs, not sure though
<n0yd> Im curious if it happens on other GPU's or nott. I do know it happens on all versions of chrome, stable, beta, dev.
<ricotz> n0yd, btw, please address plank related things in #elementary-dev or #plank
<n0yd> k cool
<ricotz> n0yd, i see, i am pretty much only using firefox
<n0yd> I often have 30+ tabs open, and I found chrome handles them better
<n0yd> And the java engine is certainly faster
<n0yd> But I still like FF, it was the first viable alternative to IE in Windows, and helped spread web standards and such
<n0yd> bbiab
<bjsnider> what's plank?
<camelinahat> bjsnider, http://wiki.go-docky.com/?title=Plank:Introduction
<cmp2488> hey, for the past week or so dist-upgrade has wanted to remove 375 packages.. most of them important.. including gnome-shell.. has anybody else run into this?
<jbicha> cmp2488: bug 1187938 suggests running  sudo apt-get install libpango1.0-0
<ubot5> bug 1187938 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome3 ppa dependencies broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187938
<cmp2488> great, thanks a lot :-)
<n0yd> ricotz: I think i just fixed that chrome tab glitch thing, in an unexpected manner
<n0yd> it hasnt appeared for the last 10 min, and before it was ALWAYS there.  I added an extension that changes something in the chrome notify-osd thning to use the linux native theme
<n0yd> it doesnt change the look of anything really except extensions/webapps that have notify-osd windows
<n0yd> Damn, it just came back. I wonder why it randomly went away for a bit :(
<Ponch0> Hey guys, my scroll bars on the side of windows don't have up or down arrow, how do I add them?
<darkxst> Ponch0, I think that is set by the theme
<jbicha> darkxst: thanks for suggesting removing example-content, it's just 2 files these days and not very helpful
<darkxst> jbicha, :)
<darkxst> did you manage to get rid of qt?
<jbicha> darkxst: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/libsignon-glib/dont-depend-on-signond/+merge/168496
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/701903 is important to get fixed though
<ubot5> Gnome bug 701903 in UOA "If built with --enable-ubuntu-online-accounts, accounts dialog always opens the UOA one" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> jbicha, actually signond is not really the problem, its signon-ui which is pulling in most of the cruft
<darkxst> signond only uses
<darkxst> 	libQt5DBus.so.5 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5DBus.so.5 (0x00007f20b426d000)
<darkxst> 	libQt5Sql.so.5 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Sql.so.5 (0x00007f20b402f000)
<darkxst> 	libQt5Core.so.5 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5 (0x00007f20b3a1a000)
<jbicha> it still saves several MB (libqt5core5 and libqt5network5) and if we're not using it...
<darkxst> but is should be possible to pull in UOA without pulling in all the other qt bloat
<jbicha> darkxst: does gnome-control-center-signong needs signon-ui?
<darkxst> jbicha, no
<jbicha> oh...
<darkxst> hmm maybe some of the plugins do though
<jbicha> yeah, libaccount-plugin-(generic-oauth/google) > signon-plugin-oauth2 > signon-ui
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-11
<Ponch0> darkxt: thanks a much. let me mess around with it.
<jbicha> darkxst: you think it's ok to run g-c-c 3.6 with g-s-d 3.8?
<Ponch0> nope none of the themes changed it.
<darkxst> jbicha, yes, just a few minor dbus changes
<darkxst> I believe
<darkxst> was acutally talking to seb yesterday about that, he is still not sure if they will fork g-c-c 3.6 or use 3.8
<jbicha> darkxst: I'm not sure they're happy with GNOME's direction
<darkxst> so suggest we go for just g-s-d 3.8 first
<jbicha> for instance https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText
<jbicha> I think they want their phone system settings to look like the laptop system settings but the Ubuntu people aren't running 3.8
<jbicha> if they want to control that integration they may have to fork
<jbicha> I mean Elementary & Cinnamon already forked their own settings panels
<darkxst> and its probably better for us if they fork
<darkxst> jbicha, have you seen the evolution-calendar-factory and evolution-source-registry crashes since removing UOA?
<jbicha> darkxst: I'm not sure, I don't have anything for those in /var/crash/ since yesterday but I just might not have triggered it yet
<darkxst> jbicha, does my gnome-shell upgrade for Q break all records now ;)
<darkxst> ~4.5 months it took!
<jbicha> the final bug that needed confirming wasn't the SRU team's fault though
<jbicha> but the 2 months where it was just waiting in the queue was too much
<darkxst> was in the queue for more than 2 months
<darkxst> jbicha, whats with this? there have been half a dozen packages SRU'ed through that bug without paperwork and now I am supposed to add some? https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/raring/gdm/lp982889/+merge/166402
<Noskcaj> Can someone add ubuntu Gnome to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/#QA_related_teams
<meet> Am on 13.04. It is freezing a lot.
<meet> like everytime i open the activities overview and try to search for an app, it freezes for a while. When i click on the app, it freezes again. Also, gnome shell keeps on crashing. How do I find the cause?
<SonikkuAmerica> I wonder why some of the other GNOME apps (Boxes, Clocks, Chess, Documents, etc.) aren't installed by default in Ubuntu GNOME. Design choice?
<jbicha> SonikkuAmerica: maybe that should be on our faq
<jbicha> Boxes isn't installed by default because it requires hardware virtualization support and in my experience isn't necessarily reliable
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha: It should be! :)
<jbicha> it's also not the kind of app the "average person" uses
<jbicha> Clocks is nice but I'm really annoyed that you have to keep the app open for alarms to work
<jbicha> Documents is included as of 13.04
<jbicha> Chess and other gnome-games were dropped by default in 13.04 (but were in 12.10) to keep the install from being too "bloated"
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha: Updated Live image? My Live image didn't have it installed. (I just installed it today from an image I got via cdimage.u.c (BitTorrent)...
<jbicha> SonikkuAmerica: which release?
<SonikkuAmerica> 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> (That's what lsb_release -a told me)
<jbicha> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/ubuntu-gnome-13.04-desktop-i386.manifest says gnome-documents is included
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha: That might be the problem... mine is amd64
<jbicha> ok, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/ubuntu-gnome-13.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha: It must not have been included by accident...?
<SonikkuAmerica> No, it's there... Strange, isn't it?
<jbicha> I think we'll include gnome-weather with 13.10
<jbicha> I really like Clocks but that bug/missing feature makes me hesitant to include it by default
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha: What it needs is an indicator.
<bjsnider> so the way the weather app works, if it is an app it must work this way, is that you have to seek it out and launch it to look at the weather?
<bjsnider> i'd rather have it always there attached to the desktop in some way than have a big clunky window to open and close
<bjsnider> the extensions package isn't working. most extensions not showing up in tweak-tool
<SonikkuAmerica> bjsnider: I assume you rebooted...
<SonikkuAmerica> Uh-oh. If I don't run [ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ] real fast I'mma have a broken system.
<SonikkuAmerica> I have to reboot anyway.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ooh... they messed with the shell again. No more "see apps by category," I take it. O_o
<SonikkuAmerica> bjsnider: My shell extensions showed up just fine after a reboot.
<bjsnider> all of them?
<bjsnider> i'm only getting a few
<SonikkuAmerica> bjsnider: Which ones do you have?
<bjsnider> 4, plus one i installed that's not part of the core package
<bjsnider> maybe i should just install the core package from git, like always
<bjsnider> never tried it from a package before
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions ] I assume that's the command you ran?
<bjsnider> i aon't no rook
<SonikkuAmerica> Well you seem to be a pawn of a bad install... that's all I can think of. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> bjsnider: Do you have the GNOME 3 PPA enabled? (I do, does it make a difference with this package?)
<bjsnider> message = '"Missing metadata.json"'
<SonikkuAmerica> Hm.
<bjsnider> fixed it
<bjsnider> no big deal
<back_> hi all. Sorry for my english i want to ask you if is there anybody to helps me. I want to try install ubuntu(with gnome-shell) to my new pc. But if i chose option in live cd " try to ubuntu.." Ubuntu boots then loading the shell. I see the Activities, mouse can move but i can not to click on activitis.. Nothing to works.
<back_> i have i7 CPU and i chose AMD64- version of ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> back_: OK. Those are good choices... can you try booting your Live image with nomodeset?
<SonikkuAmerica> !nomodeset
<ubot5> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<back_> SonikkuAmerica:  i try it
<back_> i will try it *
<back_> reboot&&try nomodeset
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-12
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha_: ##fix_your_connection ?
<jbicha_> SonikkuAmerica: I'm allowed to reboot, right? ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha_: :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah. Th'Almighty hath seen fit to pardon thee for thy sin of rebooting. Thy penance is my having to see all the join/part/quit crap in the channel, which I hath deliberately elected to view.
<jbicha_> gnome-session 3.8 might not be fully compatible with Unity in Saucy... at least I'm having trouble logging in with it
<jbicha_> rebooting didn't help and there wasn't a difference between gdm and lightdm that I could see
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha_: Most of the stuff they're working on in Saucy involve Mir according to http://status.u.c
<SonikkuAmerica> At least until now anyway
<jbicha_> yeah they're working hard on Unity 8 and merging mobile with desktop
<jbicha_> SonikkuAmerica: we need the new gnome-session for the new GNOME Classic mode to work
<SonikkuAmerica> And if it doesn't we're dead in the water after one release?
<jbicha_> SonikkuAmerica: no, it's just a nice feature for the next release
<jbicha_> SonikkuAmerica: do you ever run the alpha releases?
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha_: I would if I had a machine with the resources... :\
<SonikkuAmerica> Does the GNOME 3 PPA have Classic mode packaged for 13.04?
<jbicha_> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha_: I ran the Raring alpha.
<SonikkuAmerica> Good.
<darkxst> jbicha_, I have not seen any problems logging in to unity with g-session 3.8
<jbicha_> darkxst: have you tried since the 100 scopes landed?
<darkxst> not sure, will check
<darkxst> jbicha, logged in fine (w/ 100 scopes)
<bjsnider> darkxst, i've got a process here gobbling up a lot of memory: gvfsd-metadata
<jbicha> darkxst: do you an ssd?
<jbicha_> darkxst: I got another problem to think about
<jbicha_> I'm not sure if Ubuntu wants the Sharing panel but let's say they do
<jbicha_> it would be the 8th item in the System category, adding an extra row which isn't good but they have space in Personal
<jbicha_> GNOME though has extra panels in Personal and there isn't room for Sharing
<jbicha_> we can't just add a new .desktop like we did in previous g-c-c versions, can we?
<darkxst> jbicha_, no ssd
<darkxst> jbicha_, not without modifying the external panels patch
<darkxst> but it would be easy enough to say have ubuntu-*-panel.desktop that can override the gnome-*-panel.desktop files
<darkxst> (based on XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP)
<darkxst> bjsnider, I don't know, file a bug and/or perhaps try pitti
<Dark_light> Are there plans to ever solve this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1040193 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1040193 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Redundant ubuntu-online-accounts and gnome-online-accounts panels using a session other than Unity" [Low,Confirmed]
<meet> When I start my computer , chrome opens up with about:blank and I also get a tray message like unable to connect to google account.
<seanharris> hello
<joerg1702> englisch channel?
<bjsnider> body of water separating the uk from mainland europe
<SonikkuAmerica> bjsnider: lol
<bigbluehat> is it possible to "upgrade" from a standard Ubuntu 13.04 to Ubuntu Gnome 13.04?
<bigbluehat> I'm already using Gnome Shell 3.6
<jbicha_> bigbluehat: just install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<bigbluehat> jbicha_: k. guess I'm good to go then :)
<bigbluehat> tnx
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha_: I think I understand why you didn't want to put GNOME Boxes in the pre-installed application set.
<jbicha_> darkxst: what do you think about whether it's worth participating in Alpha 1 next week? !schedule
<jbicha_> !schedule
<ubot5> A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<jbicha_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<jbicha_> darkxst: I figured out my issue with Backup not showing in GNOME's Settings but in Unity; it still had the -ccpanel.desktop naming
<darkxst> jbicha_, oh right, I made some symlinks while testing locally, forgot to remove them ;)
<darkxst> jbicha_, not sure there is much point doing alpha1 from a testing perspective, but might be good for a bit of free publicity?
<jbicha_> it's not free ;) but I'm not sure how high the QA requirements will be
<jbicha_> today's i386 daily installed fine in VBox here
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-13
<bennis> hey, i installed firefox from the tar.gz file they give you, but i can't get flash (also from the tar.gz) to work... a lack of instruction in this regard i think. Anybody know a good tutorial for putting firefox/flash on ubuntu GNOME remix 12.10?
<jbicha> bennis: Ubuntu GNOME comes with Firefox, please don't use a .tar.gz to install it
<jbicha> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html
<bennis> interesting, i don't see a firefox that comes with this... all i see is 'web'. which doesn't support flash according to several google searches... perhaps you are unclear as to what OS i'm running? ubuntu GNOME remix 12.10
<jbicha> oh, 12.10 comes with Web, 13.04 comes with Firefox
<bennis> yep, going to download 13.04 as soon as i've an opportunity
<jbicha> 13.04 is a bit easier to use as it also comes with Ubuntu Software Center which is an easy way to install software
<bennis> just doing this on a non-tech friend's machine, and he wants to watch youtube so i got firefox, downloaded the flash .so file, and dumped itt everywhere i found an so file in firefox's install directory :P
<bennis> i've gotten used to apt-get
<bennis> but i didn't want to funkify the repos
<jbicha> sudo apt-get install firefox
<jbicha> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<bennis> yeah, still doesn't work on 12.10 :P
<bennis> though it would if i added the conventional ubuntu 12.10 repo
<mister2> hey, anybody know why flashplugin-installer isn't found in my current software sources on a live 13.04 session?
<mister2> Hi all! I have a wee issue installing the flashplugin-installer found in the ubuntu software center in ubuntu GNOME remix 13.04. It's listed as not in my software sources. I checked the universe under software sources, but i didn't see any apt lines under that tab...
<mister2> rather, the tab next to it where the apt lines should be, just don't recall what it was called
<SonikkuAmerica> mister2: (We're not a remix anymore) Are you looking for the "Other Software" tab?
<mister2> No, i don't think so.
<SonikkuAmerica> mister2: It's in Canonical Partners I think.
<SonikkuAmerica> mister2: The flashplugin-installer package anyway
<mister2> hm, well i checked all except the experimental boxes on the software sources main thing, but under the Other Software tab (where the PPAs should be listed, right?) it's blank.
<mister2> and it's listed in ubuntu software center, but apt doesn't see it at all
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh dear.
<mister2> OH, i'm on a live thing. is that a problem?
<SonikkuAmerica> mister2: Live image? You'll need to manually enable it.
<bjsnider> install the package adobe-flashplugin
<mister2> lack of a hard drive adds issues
<bjsnider> from partner
<mister2> i'll look for it, but i haven't seen it, and i apt cache searched for adobe and flash with grep to filter...
<mister2> sonikkuamerica how would i manual enable what now?
<SonikkuAmerica> bjsnider: He doesn't have partner in the Live image software sources for some reason... I think that's what he means.
<mister2> yeah, i have no ppas listed, i was going to ask on the #ubuntu channel for the default ppas cause google brings up SO MUCH random not useful but interesting things.
<SonikkuAmerica> Tack these lines onto /etc/apt/sources.list (use gedit or nano with sudo): (a) deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner (b) deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<SonikkuAmerica> mister2: Except replace "maverick" with "raring"
<mister2> excellent, exactly what i was looking for
<mister2> thanks :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Then run [ sudo apt-get update ] and then install the Flash plugin.
<bjsnider> why is flash an issue if you're using a livecd?
<mister2> because it's a permanent live cd
<mister2> no internal HDD
<mister2> i feel like we talked about this last night on #ubuntu
<bjsnider> i don't know who "we" is
<SonikkuAmerica> Neither do I; I wasn't here last nite
<bjsnider> i hope you have permanent uptime with this kind of setup otherwise you'll have to do all of this again
<mister2> we would be bjsnider, and yes, i have persistence enabled
<bjsnider> i'm not in the channel you mentioned
<mister2> alright, i said i thought
<bjsnider> you don't even have a flash drive for storage?
<mister2> oh, no i'm using two usb drives, one for the OS one for personal files
<bjsnider> well, that's permanent storage isn't it?
<mister2> yes?
<bjsnider> since you can download stuff you can just directly download the adobe-flashplugin deb: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/11.2.202.291-0raring1
<mister2> did i say it wasnt?
<mister2> meh, having a repo setup could be useful in future
<mister2> it's not my computer, the person using it might need some sort of program and not be able to install it due to no repos
<mister2> also is there a way to disable the fancy boot up graphics and just have the standard text output like the older linuxes used?
<mister2> i'm just not sure where to look for the setting
<SonikkuAmerica> mister2: In /etc/default/grub, put a stick of dynamite near anything that says "quiet splash", save it, and light the darned thing with [ sudo update-grub ]
<mister2> awesome, thanks :D
<bjsnider> strange request
<SonikkuAmerica> The dynamite is that Backspace key on your keyboard of course :)
<mister2> oh, i was thinking it was a #
<SonikkuAmerica> Well you could comment the line out, but if there's any other command param listed there it also goes up in flames (it's not common to though)
<SonikkuAmerica> Does the "install alongside" option still not work in the stable Live images? The bug mentioned on the site says it's for 13.04 Beta 2.
<mister2> i've no idea, haven't tried to install anything myself.
<jbicha_> SonikkuAmerica: as far as I know bug 1164592 is still unfixed
<ubot5> bug 1164592 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity freezes in Install Alongside screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164592
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha_: Well looks like I'll be running a test of my own. Ubuntu GNOME is broken beyond repair and I also have a Fedora that doesn't work in another partition... I'mma try it tomorrow.
<jbicha_> SonikkuAmerica: will you be trying Saucy or Raring, we definitely know that Raring is broken for that option
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha_: I can try both if you want, I'll have time to grab and deploy both images
<jbicha_> if it doesn't work, you can try if the advanced partioner works to resize
<SonikkuAmerica> All right.
<jbicha_> and if that still doesn't work, you can probably boot a Ubuntu live image and use gparted to set up the partitions the way you like (in case it's resizing that doesn't work)
<jbicha_> and then try Ubuntu GNOME
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha_: I might actually do the gparted resizing in Fedora, because it recognizes the ext4 partition there.
<SonikkuAmerica> But first I have to fix Fedora.
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll also try both via Grml Rescue System and dd'd media.
<levela> hiho guys
<aamer> hello room, Application menu in gnome classic: (I'm using compiz and cairo dock),  the gnome classic application menu has those two arrows (on top and bottom) that will show the rest of the menu items on mouse-over, i just want to increase the menu length. anyone?
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: Frankly, I've never seen that problem with the Apps menu.
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica I'm seeing it in different ways each time i change the theme, should i send you a screenshot?
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: I guess, if you think it would help...
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica can't take a screenshot  while the application menu is active!
<SonikkuAmerica> O_o
<SonikkuAmerica> You can't hit the PrintScreen button?
<aamer> I mean when another window is in focus, i can take screenshots but  not when the menu is in focus, yes I can hit the PrintScreen button, but usually when I hit it i get a camera click effect and get the screenshot saved to the pictures directory, but when the menu is in focus nothing happens, and I tried to paste in GIMP but it said there's no image data in the clipboard.
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmm. Let me check somethign.
<SonikkuAmerica> *something
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: That's odd, I can't do the same thing either.
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: What's your screen res?
<aamer> 1280*1024
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> OK that shouldn't be a problem then... I have a 1024x768 res...
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica: running a vm?
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm not
<SonikkuAmerica> This is a frugal install.
<aamer> well, linux is not just frugal it's also a really good OS
<SonikkuAmerica> Linux isn't an OS; it's a kernel :) Ubuntu, Debian, openSUSE, Fedora, Red Hat - they're all really Linux
<aamer> which ubuntu r u running?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ubuntu GNOME 13.04
<aamer> and fell back to gnome classic?
<aamer> :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Who, me? Not really; I keep GNOME Classic (shell extensions) for historical purposes but I usually use the shell
<aamer> I wish i could enable the dash on gnome classic it's a lot better
<SonikkuAmerica> It's still there...
<aamer> yeah but i couldn't find a way to run it from gnome classic
<SonikkuAmerica> Apps > Activities Overview or stick the mouse in the upper-left corner
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: Oh, wait... are you using 3.6?
<aamer> only the shell, not the launcher
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica: GNOME 3.4
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: Are you using 12.10?
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica: 12.04 LTS
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh wow. Then you still have Fallback mode. I have 3.8 from the PPA
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica: yes I have that feature of sticking the mouse on the top-left corner, but not in gnome classic session, but in GNOME.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. I see where you're going. Are you having the problem you're having in Shell mode or Fallback mode then?
<aamer> fall back
<SonikkuAmerica> Ohhhh...
<SonikkuAmerica> I don't really think we can help you then... meantime, try Ubuntu GNOME 13.04 with the GNOME 3 PPA added so that you have 3.8
<aamer> I can update GNOME to 3.8 and still use 12.04 LTS can't I? however, I prefer the GNOME Classic it's a lot faster and I don't want any of the features provided in the new GNOME Shell, because I'm using 3rd. party apps to get the rest i.e. compiz, cairo-dock... SonikkuAmerica.
<SonikkuAmerica> If you prefer GNOME Classic, maybe you should give the MATE desktop a try. http://mate-desktop.org/
<SonikkuAmerica> The fact is, though, that fallback mode is dead to the GNOME people.
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica: no lol I tried it last week and decided that I should never use mint again, i even deleted the iso, although i kept open-suse, ubuntu 12.04, 13.04 and more than 10 other distros...
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica: take a look at this, and tell me what u think
<SonikkuAmerica> Ubuntu with MATE != Linux Mint... lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Other options might be Cinnamon or XFCE.
<SonikkuAmerica> What's "this"?
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica: i used LMDE, I tried Cinnamon and didn't like the menu, in LMDE I think things are messed up in the Synaptic Package Manager, I think ubuntu is a LOT better.
<aamer> after all, ubuntu is built on Debian, so why do ppl say Debian edition is better?!
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: LMDE is closer to Debian though...
<SonikkuAmerica> Debian isn't a commercial distro like Ubuntu is.
<aamer> you're right...
<SonikkuAmerica> And a lot of people think Ubuntu is trying to become the Microsoft Windows of Linux.
<aamer> but for a newbie like me, or say a desktop user, I liked ubuntu
<aamer> :)
<aamer> I think ubuntu is closer to the Mac than to Windows
<SonikkuAmerica> Linux itself is; both are UNIX-based
<aamer> u know, not only the unity menu, but the simplicity, the elegance,
<aamer> yep
<aamer> that's one of the reasons why...
<SonikkuAmerica> I can't say it's hard to get used to. I just tried Fedora for the heck of it and it's almost as easy as Ubuntu, but (a) it isn't as software-intensive and (b) it uses gnome-packagekit, which is every GNOME user's hell.
<aamer> anyways
<aamer> yesssssss that's why i didn't like it toooo!
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<aamer> u know what
<aamer> i think open SUSE with KDE is something
<aamer> that's closer to Windows, but better I think
<SonikkuAmerica> I think we're getting a little !ot here though... let's try #ubuntu-offtopic
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot
<ubot5> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica: http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8697/screenshotfrom201306132.png
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh that's right, you're using cairo-dock.
<SonikkuAmerica> You might ask in there.
<SonikkuAmerica> /join #cairo-dock
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica thank you man
<aamer> Application menu in gnome classic: (I'm using compiz and cairo dock),  the gnome classic application menu has those two arrows (on top and bottom) that will show the rest of the menu items on mouse-over, i just want to increase the menu length. anyone?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-14
<jbicha> for taking screenshots of menus, a workaround is to open the screenshot app and do a screenshot with a delay of a few seconds
<jbicha> there's a long-standing bug preventing things like "media keys" or even the screensaver activating when a menu is open
<jbicha> there's probably quite a few bug fixes (like for GNOME Fallback) that can be backported to 12.04 LTS but since most of us don't run 12.04 any more, we're waiting for somebody to do the patching and the testing
<darkxst> jbicha, pushed updated panels patch lp branch
<aamer> jbicha, thank you, an example of a screenshot program that i can use?
<aamer> and jbicha, I'm using ubuntu 12.04 LTS with GNOME Fallback, I just need to find where to set the Application menu height, this is gonna solve my problem.
<jbicha> aamer: Ubuntu comes with a screenshot app; I think it's in Accessories
<jbicha> what theme are you using?
<jbicha> and have you changed the font size
<aamer> it's an emerald's theme and yes, I believe the theme has something to do with that, but I don't know where to fix it, the theme is called professional, it uses vrunner, but the same issue happens when i use the theme "new hope" this one uses pixmap, or any other emerald theme as far as I can tell, I like emerald themes they look so good! :( and I took a screenshot thanks to you, im gonna upload
<aamer> that was to jbicha
<jbicha> as long as it doesn't happen with Ambiance, Radiance, or Adwaita, then the only thing I can recommend is that you contact the theme creators
<aamer>  
<aamer> https://imageshack.com/a/img694/9596/ri6.png
<aamer> jbicha please take a look, the same problem is happening with the default theme
<jbicha> aamer: I'm aware of a bug like that that was fixed at some point but I don't remember if it was fixed for 12.04 LTS or not
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica what do u think? now u c the screenshot
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: I told you to ask in #cairo-dock
<SonikkuAmerica> Because that's where the issue really is
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica I did, nobody's answering
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica I don't think so
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: You might ask in the main #ubuntu channel then...
<aamer> Okay SonikkuAmerica thanx again :)
<SonikkuAmerica> yw
<aamer> OMG that room is really full :)
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: I'm surprised you didn't show up there first
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica I'm surprised that even there, nobody's answering, although i believe many people should be having the same problem.
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: Well it is a Cairo-Dock issue; maybe file a support ticket at http://www.glx-dock.org/ ?
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica, do u know how to get the classic panel back?
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: install gnome-panel
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: If you didn't already that is
<bjsnider> how can he be using an emerald theme at this point? emerald is dead
<bjsnider> he's using compiz/emerald and cairo-dock. this isn't 2005 anymore
<SonikkuAmerica> bjsnider: Neither am I in Kansas. So many people still use BackTrack
<bjsnider> aamer, you're using compiz/emerald and cairo-dock?
<aamer> bjsnider yes, too much right?
<aamer> bjsnider I was just thinking there's a conflict between them regarding handling the type of session
<bjsnider> emerald is dead i think
<bjsnider> compiz is on the table with no pulse
<bjsnider> i dunno about cairo-dock
<bjsnider> but this is such old stuff maybe it would be better to use an old distro like lucid or hardy
<aamer> u know I decided to use the unity panel and dash along with compiz and emerald, I think I'm giving up cairo dock.
<aamer> bjsnider they won't die until someone else brings the same beautiful stuff, and I think nobody will
<bjsnider> i'm fully satisfied with adwaita/mutter
<aamer> especially compiz, it's amazing, and the latest version has a compatibility plugin for unity so the guys are working
<aamer> did u c my desktop?
<bjsnider> i tried compiz for a while back in the bush years, and i decided it was pure nonsense
<bjsnider> it's glitter
<bjsnider> no substance
<aamer> there's an emerald theme called professional I just changed the font of the title bar, returned it to ubuntu 11 which i think is very beautiful,
<bjsnider> emerald is the least comprehensible eye candy. it's just the window borders. i care about what's inside the windows, not their borders
<SonikkuAmerica> I'd say GNOME is enough eye-candy unto itself
<aamer> well that depends on how ur eyes r into candy :)
<|kira> Heyy, I'm wondering is 13.04 is stable enough for workstation use.
<Sz48> Hi everyone
<Sz48> Hi everyone
<Sz48> I have an issue within ubuntu 13.04 after I installed GNOME 3 Desktop...there's someone who can help me to check why epipany is taking the accounts from the previous Desktop Environment (UNITY) instead of the GNOME ONLINE ACCOUNTS?
<jbicha> darkxst: I think we should drop gnome-media (provides gnome-sound-recorder which looks broken here)
<jbicha> and tracker-gui (provides a search app and a search preferences app) - I think GNOME Shell's search & Nautilus mostly fill that need
<Munchor> jbicha: tracker-gui has gnome-search-tool?
<jbicha> yes
<erle-> http://www.titanic-magazin.de/uploads/pics/Zuschlagen.jpg
<SonikkuAmerica> !de | erle-
<ubot5> erle-: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<erle-> SonikkuAmerica, i know, it was a misplacement
<erle-> its only satire, so never mind
<erle-> somebody found "arabic chopped pork" in a grocery's advertisement
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh how ironic.
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha: I'm all set to test; just have to wait for the ISOs to download.
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh gnome-media seems kind of pointless
<jbicha> seb128 wants a Sound Recorder app in the default Ubuntu install but I don't see much need for it
<darkxst> tracker-gui preferences is useful, but hardly needs to in default install
<darkxst> jbicha, I am sure the few people who want to record sound can find something in USC :)
<jbicha> I think my trouble logging into Unity earlier was fallout from gnome-menus being a bit broken; that should be cleaned up now
<bjsnider> i asked cosimoc awhile back why sushi windows would bounce around before arriving at the center of the screen when they appear. he said it had something to do with the borked way gtk calculates screen positioning. that was a couple of cycles ago and it still isn't fixed
<bjsnider> still bounces around until it gets to the center
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-15
<darkxst> jbicha, so I havent had either of the calendar-factory or source-registry crashes since disabling UOA
<darkxst> have you?
<jbicha> uh I don't think so but we also got e-d-s 3.8.3 so there could be other factors
<aamer> ok hello everyone, I have a problem with conky, and I think it's because compiz runs in open GL, conky runs at startup in its own window, and them compiz loads the 3D desktop, then when i open a browser conky gets on top, I have to kill it and run again. any idea?
<aamer> ok the question is still on...
<aamer> hello room, using compiz, this https://imageshack.com/a/img812/699/m6d.png is happening only when I load conky at startup, but when i kill it and load it in terminal everything becomes fine.. any clue?
<aamer> it's working now :D
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-16
<tommie-lie> where does the gnome shell javascript log go to in raring (non-ppa)? in quantal it used to go to ~/.cache/gdm/session.log but it only seems to contain Gtk/Glib errors
<tommie-lie> errr, I take that back, my bad
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh hello jbicha! I did the testing (on amd64) that you requested.
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha: I had a question though... On the Saucy daily I used, the resize screen (that caused all the problems según the "Install alongside" bug) never showed up - it just went straight to the "What's your time zone?" screen.
<b4rbs3v3n> This Ubuntu-Gnome project, is it using gnome 2 or 3?
<bjsnider> 3
<bjsnider> gnome 2 is retired
<bjsnider> that's a polite way of putting it
<b4rbs3v3n> Well... shit
<b4rbs3v3n> It's been about 18 months since I used Gnome 3, does it still suck?
<bjsnider> totally subjective question there
<b4rbs3v3n> I apologise.
<b4rbs3v3n> Is it still as buggy?
<b4rbs3v3n> I had soooo much trouble with it
<bjsnider> which part?
<bjsnider> the shell isn't
<b4rbs3v3n> Errr, mostly after installing proprietary graphics drivers, the whole gnome 3 borked
<bjsnider> shouldn't be any problem with that
<b4rbs3v3n> Would you recommend gnome3 over unity?
<bjsnider> unity to my way of thinking is about mobile devices like phones and such
<b4rbs3v3n> This is the impression I got the last time I used it.
<b4rbs3v3n> Didn't really feel like a "desktop"
<bjsnider> why don't you just grab an image and test it so you can judge for yourself if you want to use it
<b4rbs3v3n> Yeah. Might be the way to go. Much appreciated, mate.
<bjsnider> shell 3.8 really seems to use very little ram, and doesn't seem to grab any more after it starts to run
<Dark_light> Is the double online accounts issue ever going to be fixed?
<darkxst> Dark_light, hopefully for 13.10
<Dark_light> darkxst: because the bug tracker for it seems dead since december
<matanya> darkxst: will ubuntu-gnome support mir?
<Dark_light> matanya: unless upstream does I highly doubt it
<matanya> thanks Dark_light
<Dark_light> np
<Rafael-Pereira> Hello Guys!!!
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha: Hey! I did the testing you wanted, but I have a question.
<SonikkuAmerica> Before I post my results on LP
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll be back... I hafta eat lunch soon
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, I'm back.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-09
<ahoneybun> darkxst: !
<darkxst> ahoneybun, hey
<ahoneybun> darkxst: how is UG?
<darkxst> pretty quiet at the moment, waiting on gtk update in utopic
<ahoneybun> darkxst: I got my GNOME postcard
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-10
<mawburn> I just did the automatic update from Ubuntu software center and lost all styling for Gnome. It looks like the font has changed as well as the style has been set to a very basic 2d style. The built in screenshot seems to be broken as well. I'm not sure what to do. I can't find any info on this anywhere on Google.
<mawburn> http://i.imgur.com/QfwqIhZ.png  ----- http://i.imgur.com/4a7KdUp.png
<mawburn> 14.04 LTS GnomeShell 3.10.4 Kernel 3.13.0-24-generic
<mawburn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/481110/its-like-im-in-recovery-mode-after-update-but-im-not
<darkxst> mawburn, are you using Adwaita?
<darkxst> (theme)
<mawburn> I didn't change it from default
<mawburn> sorry, I honestly don't know what it's supposed to be.
<mawburn> I also installed Citrix Reciever. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<mawburn> that's the path I'm on now trying to fix it. Because my graphics driver is coming up as VESA: JUNIPER under Details. Which doesn't sound right. I may be going in the wrong direction.
<darkxst> is gnome-settings-daemon running?
<mawburn> I ran: service --status-all and it doesn't seem to be there.
<mawburn> well gdm is
<mawburn>  [ + ]  friendly-recovery  [ - ]  gdm  [ - ]  grub-common  [ ? ]  irqbalance  [ + ]  kerneloops  [ ? ]  killprocs
<mawburn> is that what you were asking? Sorry, I'm still learning.
<mawburn> it looks like the Juniper idea was a dead end. I thought it was related to the Citrix client, but it's related to the ATI card.
<mawburn> brb
<mawburn_> that didn't work, but at least I got graphic drivers to work on the latest kernel
<ahoneybun> darkxst: I have ubuntu gnome installed and ready to build again
<darkxst> ahoneybun, ok, cool
<ahoneybun> have gnome3 and staging ppa installed and upgraded
<ahoneybun> but some packages are being held
<darkxst> utopic or trusty?
<ahoneybun> trusty
<ahoneybun> switch to utopic
<ahoneybun> ?
<darkxst> trusty is ok for the moment, but you will need to switch at some point
<ahoneybun> yea
<darkxst> see http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/trusty312.html and http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/utopic312.html
<ahoneybun> the colors are a bit confusing even with the legend
<ahoneybun> oh wait
<ahoneybun> I could try to package the card game
<ahoneybun> now to remember all you told me
<ahoneybun> wow it is almost 2 am
<ahoneybun> gnome-software would be nice but I think it just runs on packagekit
<darkxst> ahoneybun, gnome-software won't really work on ubuntu
<ahoneybun> darkxst: thats what I thought
<ahoneybun> was reading the bluepaints
<darkxst> it relies on an appstream server, which we don't have
<darkxst> so it will only show installed GNOME apps
<darkxst> its also possible there will be issues within the apt packagekit backend
<ahoneybun> but it manages the folders feature in 3.12
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> there was some talk of adding that to tweak-tool, no idea if that has made any progess though
<ahoneybun> that would be nice
<ahoneybun> darkxst: are you going to be busy with the UOS tomorrow/today
<darkxst> I will be busy sleeping about then!
<ahoneybun> lol I just found a typo on the page
<ahoneybun> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/track/community/ hover over the Ubuntu GNOME one and it will say GMONE
<ahoneybun> off to bed
<darkxst> ricotz, uploaded gnome-shell 3.12 to utopic, will need to munge the versions in staging, so they don't get overwritten
<AnAnt> Hello, I've install Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 on a machine, and when it boots, it remains stuck on plymouth animation. When I press CTRL+ALT+F1, I can login from tty1, and the following was in /var/log/gdm/:0-greeter.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7622902/
<AnAnt> if I run: sudo restart gdm , gdm runs correctly, and the /var/log/gdm/:0-greeter.log doesn't have those errors that I've pasted in the link above
<AnAnt> can someone help
<AnAnt> ?
<bitbandit> hi is anyone clued up about gnome-search-tool ?
<bitbandit> I can install it with apt-get, but I can't find it in software centre
<AnAnt> Hello ?
<iasj> hi, i have a problem with gnome shell
<iasj> is anyone interested in help me?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-11
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> I've install Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 on a machine, and when it boots, it remains stuck on plymouth animation. When I press CTRL+ALT+F1, I can login from tty1, and the following was in /var/log/gdm/:0-greeter.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7622902/
<AnAnt> if I run: sudo restart gdm , gdm runs correctly, and the /var/log/gdm/:0-greeter.log doesn't have those errors that I've pasted in the link above
<darkxst> AnAnt, it maybe caused by Gjs-WARNING **: JS ERROR: Exception in callback for signal: sessions-loaded: Error: Argument 'string' (type utf8) may not be null
<AnAnt> darkxst: so ?
<darkxst> so file a bug :)
<AnAnt> so, there's no workaround or fix I can do ?
<darkxst> the only known issue I know of resulting in gdm not loading at start is using nvidia-prime
<AnAnt> darkxst: so I should file it against gdm or gnome-shell or gnome-session ?
<darkxst> gdm
<darkxst> and make sure the gdm logs get included
<AnAnt> darkxst: the one I put on pastebin you mean ?
<darkxst> yes that, and the others!
<darkxst> :0.log and :0-slave.log
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> who should I assign/subscribe to it ?
<darkxst> you don't need to do that
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1328820
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328820 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM doesn't start on boot" [Undecided,New]
<mtvoid> I'm facing this bug ever since upgrading to GNOME 3.12: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=723496
<ubot5> Gnome bug 723496 in overview "Overview is clipped/incomplete. Cannot access lower part of Dash or Grid-Button" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> mtvoid, does `xrandr -q` give correct resolutions for your monitor?
<mtvoid> Yes, no problems with any of that, the resolutions show up fine. It's just the overview that's messed up, treats the screen as taller than it actually is. One moment it seems normal, and suddenly it expands beyond the bottom edge of the screen.
<darkxst> mtvoid, I don't really know, but there is another bug I have heard of where the dash ends up in the middle of the screen
<darkxst> possibly related
<darkxst> I gotta run, be back in half
<mtvoid> I don't quite know how to debug this, but in looking glass, I select the area (where the window previews are drawn), and calling its get_height() function returns 970, when it should be 800 on my screen.
<darkxst> mutter sets the maximum dimensions, which it gets from xrandr, however I supsect there is some upstream bug floating in the overview calculations
<mtvoid> Well, upstream hasn't looked at that bug yet, so I'm just waiting.
<mtvoid> I have another couple of problems, that have been around for a while, but am hoping someone could help me with it. The first is actually quite serious, which is that I cannot login to the shell via GDM (ever since the GDM code was overhauled some versions ago). I enter the password, and the desktop stays gray, but the shell never starts (though startup applications do load in the background when I check with top). But ... if I enable
<mtvoid> timed or automatic login, the shell loads, i.e. logging in via GDM with a password is broken for me.
<mtvoid> The other problem is that I'm always asked to enter the keyring unlocking password after logging in (which is the same as my login password), I assumed that PAM takes care of it.
<darkxst> yes PAM should unlock keyring for you
<Innerina_> It's in English?
<Innerina_> Anyway, someone can tell me what sessions has Ubuntu Gnome?
<AnAnt> darkxst: ok, I updated #1328820 with apport-collect
<lindol> 옹
<lindol> hi all, ;)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Why hasn't gnome-user-share been merged?
<Noskcaj> It's still at 3.0.4
<darkxst> Noskcaj, not sure, but it probably should be
<darkxst> Noskcaj, although it requires BlueZ5 or a revert
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-12
<ahoneybun> hey darkxst
<ahoneybun> hey ricotz
<ricotz> ahoneybun, hi
<AnAnt> Hello, should I change status of #1328820 from incomplete to new , as I have done the apport-collect for it ?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, hi
<darkxst> AnAnt, yes
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> done
<darkxst> AnAnt what gpu do you have?
<darkxst> just intel? or a hybrid system?
<darkxst> AnAnt, also does it work if you try lightdm? seem like the gpu is not ready when gdm fires up X/gnome-shell
<AnAnt> darkxst: intel
<AnAnt> darkxst: I  installed lightdm, and it didn't work. It wouldn't even start manually like gdm would
<AnAnt> darkxst: anyways I removed lightdm, and rebooted, now gdm starts on boot !
<darkxst> very strange
<AnAnt> darkxst: yes. matter of fact, I installed Ubuntu GNOME on several machines, somee few days to stabilize
<AnAnt> on one machine, plymouth animation would go on forever, I had to boot in safe mode, enable networking, the resume normal boot. Then it got fixed
<AnAnt> without me actually doing anything
<AnAnt> it is as if Ubuntu GNOME just needed a push to get working for first time after installation
<ahoneybun> hello all
<ahoneybun> hey ricotz
<ahoneybun> yay geary built on trusty
<charlie_sanders> anyone go to the meeting this morning ?
<ahoneybun> charlie_sanders: intro to Ubuntu GNOME?
<charlie_sanders> This one http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22257/ubuntu-gnome-panel/﻿ ?
<charlie_sanders> oops its gone now, guess was live only
<ahoneybun> page does not exist
<ahoneybun> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22257/ubuntu-gnome-panel/
<charlie_sanders> https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/ct12nie1cm3t9dakfjri40ep5l0 I think
<ahoneybun> I was there
<charlie_sanders> oh cool, any cliff notes :) ?
<ahoneybun> charlie_sanders: lots of talk about getting more people, work on the website's look this cycle
<ahoneybun> darkxst: ping
<charlie_sanders> ahh coolio.  Sticking with wordpress ?  I'm searching wordpress themes for another project, I'll keep an eye out for something good for u-g
<ahoneybun> charlie_sanders:  I was looking as well but not sure how they want the site to look like
<ahoneybun> any one looking at packaging geary for trusty?
<ahoneybun> I see it is on a ppa
<Noskcaj> darkxst, The issue with merging user-share is it is seeded in ubuntu and ubuntu-gnome, and one of the current patches will make the package no work properly in ubuntu-gnome
<darkxst> Noskcaj, Which patch?
<Noskcaj> 01_notification
<Noskcaj> plus there are others that i can't refresh/am worried i'll break
<darkxst> Noskcaj, that looks like it should be unity specific anyway
<darkxst> I suppose I will take a look, the bluez revert might be a little messy
<darkxst> gtk+ 3.12 has landed btw, but the desktop team still won't let anything using headerbars through ;(
<darkxst> Noskcaj, but I guess gnome-boxes, gnome-clocks, -maps, tweak tool and gnome-weather can be merged/synced for a start
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-13
<ahoneybun> hey darkxst
<Drew_27> Alright, um.. not sure if this is the right place for me to be, but I'm trying to set up dual boot with Windows 7 and 14.04, not sure why it isn't working
<darkxst> ahoneybun, hi
<darkxst> Drew_27, what is not working?
<Drew_27> Well.. I tried installing ubuntu as a dual boot with windows 7.. and eventually made partition space, and I'm on the demo version as we speak, but.. I don't know why it's not installed, I think I did something wrong
<Drew_27> I'm also not sure what version of ubuntu this is besides the number 14.04
<darkxst> Drew_27, probably #ubuntu would be better for installation issues
<Drew_27> Thank you.
<ahoneybun> darkxst: I have Ubuntu GNOME installed on my more powerful notebook
<darkxst> ahoneybun, great!
<ahoneybun> darkxst: it flys
<ahoneybun> I need help setting up a building env
<ahoneybun> chroot I think
<darkxst> sbuild-lanuchpad-chroot is awesome!
<darkxst> I need to finish off my ppa patches for it though!
<ahoneybun> whatever setup I had when I was working on packages with you before
<darkxst> pbuilder
 * darkxst thinks sbuild is much easier in most cases
<ahoneybun> should I try sbuild then>
<darkxst> soon! need to get the ppa stuff merged
<ahoneybun> cool should upgrade to 14.10?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, http://pastebin.com/avJhtnJm
<darkxst> yes, that is best
<darkxst> ahoneybun, everything else you need is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto, I have to head out for a couple of hours
<ahoneybun> I guess that pbuilder needs be updated as well
<ahoneybun> trusty on it still
<darkxst> pbuilder-dist create utopic amd64
<darkxst> you can even make a utopic pbuilder on trusty for builds, but that doesnt help with testing the packages!
<ahoneybun> I have time to help out now
<ahoneybun> so I will
<darkxst> ok, we will be starting to move 3.12 into utopic soon
<darkxst> for now, just look at packages that need updating on the ppa
<ahoneybun> as in built from utopic sources
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> but I have to run, bbl
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybunn> seems polari does not work in utopic
<ahoneybunn> settings is still broken
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'd suggest you stay with 3.8 till bluez 5 gets sorted out
<Noskcaj> i'll look into the others some time this weekend
<darkxst> Noskcaj, for which package?
<darkxst> and I wouldnt be at all suprised if bluez 5 doesnt happen this cycle
<Noskcaj> user-share
<ahoneybunn> darkxst, running pbuilder and it set for utopic
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I can revert the bluez5 patch, just needs a bit of rebasing
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> ahoneybunn, polari was working last time I tried it, I don't use it normally however
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you open a bug for the upower transitition and list all packages and what needs doing
<Noskcaj> darkxst, ok
<Noskcaj> It ok if i do the 3.12 merges first?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes
<ahoneybunn> darkxst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7637264/
<darkxst> ahoneybunn, maybe that log file is corrupted somehow?
 * ahoneybunn will try to remove it
<ahoneybunn> that fixedit
<ahoneybunn> *fixed it
<ahoneybun> ok then now there is a bug in gnome-control-center that was in 14.04 at least on my system
<darkxst> details?
<ahoneybun> happens when I press any buttons http://paste.ubuntu.com/7637285/
<darkxst> does it actually crash though?
<ahoneybun> it hangs there and then when I try to close it I get prompted to kill it
<ahoneybun> but I can't go into any of the sub settings
<ahoneybun> anyway I got pbuilder downlodaded and edited the pbuilderrc
<darkxst> ahoneybun, try with 3.12 off -staging ppa
<ahoneybun> take staging ppa off?
<ahoneybun> pbuilder?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, no try using the version from staging ppa!
<Noskcaj> I'm merging libvirt-glib currently, as boxes needs it
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok
<Noskcaj> FFS. It's got broken symbols in ubuntu
<darkxst> so fix them ;)
<darkxst> and dpkg is nice enough to give you the diff ;)
<Noskcaj> it's just a #MISSING
<Noskcaj> and i'm guessing it's that out libvirt version is older
<darkxst> well make sure its not used elsewhere (hopefully Laney fixed codesearch) and then drop it
<Noskcaj> codesearch?
<darkxst> http://162.213.35.4/
<darkxst> Noskcaj, that has the entire ubuntu code indexed
<darkxst> search for the symbol name ;)
<Noskcaj> wow
<Noskcaj> let me do devhelp and maybe eof first, but will do
<ahoneybun> the pbuilder has the othermirrors on with gnome3 and staging ppa as
<ahoneybun> as well as my main system
<framac> Hi guys, I'm having some troubles configuring ubuntu gnome 14.04 to use an external monitor. What package should I file a bug
<framac> ?
<framac> Hi guys, I'm having some troubles configuring ubuntu gnome 14.04 to use an external monitor. What package should I file a bug
<ahoneybun> darkxst:  ping
<ahoneybun> ricotz: ping
<ahoneybun> what is the file I need to look at to know what to change in the control.in file?
<ahoneybun> ie what packages need to be updated to build the package
<ricotz> ahoneybun, that would be configure.ac/.in in case of autotools
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to build aisleriot 3.12
<ahoneybun> ricotz: how do I get the .dsc to build the package?
<Noskcaj> debuild -S
<Noskcaj> usually
<ahoneybun> in the source dir of the package?
<ahoneybun> where the src dir is?
<Noskcaj> yep
<ahoneybun> I think I'm missing the deps
<Noskcaj> why?
<ahoneybun> ok I got the 3.10 source and copied the debian dir into the 3.12 dir
<Noskcaj> -S means you only need the dh helper deps (dh-gir for example
<ahoneybun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7640879/
<ahoneybun> I copy the debian out of the 3.10 and put it in 3.12 right?
<Noskcaj> ahoneybun, I usually use bzr
<Noskcaj> but yes
<ahoneybun> for?
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<Noskcaj> packaging
<ahoneybun> this is how darkxst told me if I remember right
<Noskcaj> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/aisleriot && cd aisleriot && bzr merge-upstream
<ricotz> ahoneybun, use "uscan" and "uupdate"
<Noskcaj> ahoneybun, Both ways work
<ricotz> ahoneybun, you can google about those
<ricotz> ahoneybun, and install "cdbs" and "gnome-pkg-tools"
<Noskcaj> Sponsors prefer the manual way, but bzr is sometimes easier to work on
<ahoneybun> aaron@GNOME-IdeaPad-Y510P:~/packages/aisleriot/aisleriot-3.12.1$ uupdate
<ahoneybun> uupdate: no archive given
<ricotz> ahoneybun, no
<ricotz> from the unpacked 3.10 package
<ricotz> clean up your dir
<ricotz> pull-lp-source aisleriot
<ricotz> cd aisleriot...
<ricotz> uscan
<ricotz> uupdate ../aiserliot_3.12....
<ricotz> diff -ur ../aiserliot-3.10.*/configure.ac configure.ac
<ricotz> # check the changes
<ricotz> dch -r
<ahoneybun> debian/ ?
<ricotz> # document the changes
<ricotz> debuild -S
<ricotz> use pbuilder to check
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> pull-lp-source?
<ahoneybun> cd aisleriot 3.10 or 3.12?
<ricotz> <ricotz> from the unpacked 3.10 package
<ahoneybun> aaron@GNOME-IdeaPad-Y510P:~/packages/aisleriot/aisleriot-3.10.2$ uupdate ../aisleriot-3.12.1
<ahoneybun> New Release will be 1:3.12.1-0ubuntu1.
<ahoneybun> uupdate: source tree for new version already exists as aisleriot-3.12.1!
<ahoneybun> Aborting....
<ricotz> <ricotz> clean up your dir
<ahoneybun> no clue what that means
<ricotz> rm -rf *
<ahoneybun> ...
<ricotz> in your build folder
<ahoneybun> where both 3.10 and 3.12 are ?.
<ahoneybun> well that removed them all
<ricotz> please google a bit to understand what you are actually doing
<ricotz> do not just execute things like "rm -rf *" without knowing what it is
<ahoneybun> I know as long as I dont add /
<ricotz> hehe
<ricotz> "sudo rm -rf /*" is fun of course
<ricotz> in case of aisleriot the mentioned steps are probably enough
<ahoneybun> tbh I feel as if I'm being stupified
<ricotz> sorry, but you questions didnt make it easy
<ahoneybun> true very true
<ahoneybun> ok cleaned the dir
<ricotz> i got the impression you already worked on packages in the past
<ahoneybun> I did a few months ago
<ricotz> i see
<ahoneybun> I had a text file with somethings from darkxst
<ahoneybun> but I lost it
<ricotz> as the is for sure a nice debian wiki page with some simple steps
<ahoneybun> I keep getting no such file or dir with the diff command
<ricotz> use tab for autocomplete
<ahoneybun> aaron@GNOME-IdeaPad-Y510P:~/packages/aisleriot/aisleriot-3.12.1$ diff -ur aiserliot-3.10.*/configure.ac configure.ac
<ahoneybun> diff: aiserliot-3.10.*/configure.ac: No such file or directory
<ricotz> dont copy and paste those
<ahoneybun> well it would be a lot of pasties
<ricotz> * > 2
<ahoneybun> same error
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> why can;t it see it...
<ahoneybun> ok so tab will not autocomplete so that is one problem
<ahoneybun>  I'm trying to find with dch -r
<ahoneybun> what that does
<ricotz> ahoneybun, just gave a short spin and it seems something is borked in the buildsys so you might run into trouble later
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> danr
<ahoneybun> *darn
<ricotz> uupdate will also create a new changelog entry
<ricotz> dch -r will finalize it
<ahoneybun> run that in 3.12
<ahoneybun> ?
<ricotz> yes, but for testing it isnt strictly needd
<ricotz> ed
<ahoneybun> i should change UNRELESED to utopic
<ricotz> ahoneybun, g2g, keep trying to understand how this works
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-14
<darkxst> Noskcaj, there was a reason devhelp was stuck on 3.8
<Noskcaj> darkxst, and that was?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, not entirely sure, maybe buggy UI
<darkxst> check with seb
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> ANy idea why the libgweather merge has been ignored?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, its not showing in the queue (and I can't upload it)
<Noskcaj> it's an ubuntu-desktop package, but sponsors should be subscribed
<darkxst> it would be in the sponsor queue if sponsors was subscribed!
<darkxst> Noskcaj, and it will likely go unnoticed if not in the queue ;)
 * darkxst should really get around to applying for -desktop
<darkxst> ahoneybun, hey
<darkxst> ahoneybun, oh dear, did you forget just about everything!
<ahoneybun> ...maybe
<darkxst> anyway keep playing around, read the man pages for commands you don't understand! I am sure it will all come back pretty quickly!
 * ahoneybun is a bit discourged
<ahoneybun> btw gnome-control-center 3.12 fixed the issue I had
<darkxst> ahoneybun, first call when a command fails, is `man <command>`
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I have 14.04 on my powerful/gaming/class notebook and 14.10 on my spare macbook
 * darkxst only has 14.04 in VM's
<darkxst> my sources.list files on real hardware track 'devel'
<darkxst> ahoneybun, btw once you understand the half dozen or so commands, packaging itself it fairly straight forward
<ahoneybun> nice
 * ahoneybun does not believe that
<darkxst> its the patching/bug fixing that is far more involved
<darkxst> ahoneybun, ask Noskcaj!
<ahoneybun> darkxst: seems that most have patches
<ahoneybun> I think ricoz is tired of me lol
<ahoneybun> I have my notebook, macbook and a spare monitor on one keyboard and one mouse
<darkxst> I think ricotz was annoyed you asking questions, that could have easily be answered by a quick google
<darkxst> ahoneybun, synergy?
<ahoneybun> yep
<darkxst> I used to use that, but now just have 3 monitors on my desktop ;)
<ahoneybun> yea but I have 2 machines
<ahoneybun> so
<ahoneybun> gnome shell is like flying when it comes to multi tasking
<darkxst> ahoneybun, how many machines do you think I have?
<ahoneybun> who knows
<darkxst> try guess!
<ahoneybun> 3?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, desktop, 2 headless servers, laptop, vps and direct access to dedi server when I need it
<darkxst> thats a little more than 3!
<ahoneybun> well
<ahoneybun> I have 1 server lol
 * darkxst would love to add a jetson tk1 to that list, but they are hard to get in Aus
<Noskcaj> I've got laptop, gaming pc, and 3 not finished testing pcs
<darkxst> or impossible even
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you would be far more productive if you didnt have a gaming pc ;)
<Noskcaj> true. but dota
<ahoneybun> Noskcaj: windows or linux?
<Noskcaj> windows on the gaming pc (dota on linux is always broken)
<Noskcaj> xubuntu 14.10 on the laptop
<darkxst> lol, I have free valve the ubuntu/debian dev steam thing, but have only played max 10mins!
<ahoneybun> I have a ps3 for most things
<ahoneybun> steam machine?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, valve give free subscriptions to debian/ubuntu debs
<darkxst> devs
<ahoneybun> devs?
<darkxst> for all valve games
<darkxst> yes devs
<ahoneybun> oh did not see that last part
<darkxst> (i.e anyone with upload rights to the main archives)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'll have to get ubuntu hats made that we can get too
<Noskcaj> becuase valve
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you mean Ubuntu GNOME hats :)
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> why does gnome weather need a thousand new b-deps for one test?
<darkxst> no idea
<darkxst> though I doubt its really a thousand!
<darkxst> in fact, I don't see any new build-deps
<darkxst> (coverage and dogtail can be disabled)
<DefragDoll> Hey, can someone help me out? I've got an Nvidia card (either a gtx 680 or gt 680 I can't recall the details, I'm a noob) and an EVGA x58 FTW3 Motherboard, and I can't seem to get HDMI audio working under Trusty, when the vanilla Ubuntu release seems to have HDMI audio for this card working prety much "out of the box" so to speak. So I'm trying to figure what is different between the Ubuntu release and the Ubuntu GNOME re
<DefragDoll> lease that is keeping me from getting my HDMI sound working. Any help would be appreciated and I hope I haven't been too vague.
<DefragDoll> b4el: Hey, can you help me out? I've got an Nvidia gtx 680 and an EVGA x58 FTW3 Motherboard, and I can't seem to get HDMI audio working under Trusty, when the vanilla Ubuntu release seems to have HDMI audio for this card working prety much "out of the box" so to speak. So I'm trying to figure what is different between the Ubuntu release and the Ubuntu GNOME release that is keeping me from getting my HDMI sound working. An
<DefragDoll> y help would be appreciated.
<darkxst> DefragDoll, I don't think there is any really difference
<darkxst> between vanilla ubuntu and ubuntu GNOME when it comes to audio]
<DefragDoll> yeah but there obviously is, or else there would be no difference in the functioning
<darkxst> are you using the nvidia blobs?
<DefragDoll> blobs?
<darkxst> proprietry drivers
<DefragDoll> I tried the xorg driver and it doesn't work, so thein I tried the the Nvidia driver that said "tested" and it didnt seem to either but also crashed my x session on me atone point too
<darkxst> hdmi audio is working fine here, although I am on 14.10 + gnome3-staging ppa
<darkxst> I have heard lots of reports of issues with hdmi audio on noveau
<DefragDoll> ok, hmm, let me try the NVIDA blogs again
<darkxst> *blobs*!
<darkxst> try with nvidia-331
<DefragDoll> yeah I'm a bit of a bad typist
<DefragDoll> I meant blobs hehe
<DefragDoll> Should I reboot after changing drivers? My brain tells me that's MSWin logic speaking, but do you think it would be helpful anyway?
<darkxst> DefragDoll, you need to alteast restart X, but reboot is probably easiest!
<DefragDoll> Ok, I'll be back in just a few.
<DefragDoll> Thanks.
<DefragDoll> darkxst: DERP! That was all I needed was a flippin restart. I don't think I've ever felt like such a noob in my life! XD
<DefragDoll> darkxst: LOL thanks.
<darkxst> p
<darkxst> np
<DefragDoll> Guess that's what happens when you try to troubleshoot in the midst of a migraine, the simplest things can run right past ya.
<darkxst> DefragDoll, don't worry I usually get a migraine when I have to use MS crap
<DefragDoll> Haha ya I hear ya
<Noskcaj> I'm slowly working on the list of other packages
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, thanks!
<Noskcaj> Still no replys from sugar and kde though
<darkxst> upstream or debian?
<Noskcaj> debian and upstream for sugar, ubuntu for kde
<darkxst> I though I saw kde patches floating around?
<darkxst> and sugar is more often than not just a pita
<Noskcaj> kde has probably done it
<Noskcaj> i just don't know their exact needs
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I don't care much for Kubuntu, I think their attacks on MIR were childish at best
<framac_> Hi I've just installed ubuntu-gnome 14.04 and installed the gnome ppas. When I go to gnome extensions website it doens't detect it, any suggestions?
<darkxst> framac, what browser?
<framac> chrome
<darkxst> framac, latest chrome is broken, use firefox
<darkxst> (chrome dropped npapi, which is required for the extension plugin that makes things work)
<framac> darkxst: thks just tested with firefox and it's working just fine.
<darkxst> framac, there is an upstream bug for chrome support
<darkxst> no idea, if they consider it important enough to port the pluging over to ppapi
<framac> darkxst: I'm using the gnome-staging ppa. Do you think it's stable enough for daily use
<darkxst> framac, yes
<darkxst> atleast while it is at 3.12
<framac> darkxst: sometimes the system feel to hang just a little bit.
<darkxst> there will be probably be a couple of rough bumps once we transition to 3.13 on utopic
<framac> darkxst: are there any plans for backporting gnome 3.14 to 14.04?
<darkxst> framac, that is about the most useless comment anyone could make!
<darkxst> framac, and nope, that won't happen
<framac> darkxst: I'm also having some problem with external monitors setup. To which package should a file a bug. I'm using the nouveau driver.
<darkxst> framac, try with the nvidia drivers, if its still an issue there, just file againt gnome-shell
<darkxst> actually just file against gnome-shell'
<framac> well , with nvidia drivers. I can't even pass the login screen
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys. I'm currently remastering Ubuntu GNOME. How do I make sure the GNOME Extensions that I installed launch when I boot into my remastered Ubuntu GNOME?
<mkdmz> Can someone help me with creating a mimetype for my applications custom docuements?  I want the applcation icon to show up for my custom documents.  I have a question here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/483396/how-do-i-set-up-a-custom-icons-for-my-pygi-app-documents
<darkxst> mkdmz icon come from .desktop files
<mkdmz> ok, can you tell me in that link, where I am going wrong?
<mkdmz> My application creates new documents, so I want a special icon to show up for those documents.
<darkxst> mkdmz, does you desktop file work? ie does you app show up in shell overview apps?
<mkdmz> The desktop file works.  I it shows my icon.  I launches my app.  But that's not my question.
<mkdmz> My app creates files, those files a json text files.  They can only be opened by my app.  They have an extesion.  I want the file manager to show a custom icon for those extensions.
<mkdmz> My extesion does not exist on the system, so I followed online wikis and Official Ubuntu documentation, but they don't work.
<darkxst> mkdmz, I don't really know
<mkdmz> That's too bad, we are the majority.  Where is the community?
<darkxst> however try dropping the magic tags from your xml file (or update the search value to something that really exists in your file?)
<mkdmz> I'm following some scatter advice, I have no idea if any one of these people really know what the hell is going on.
<darkxst> delete "<magic priority="50">
<darkxst>        <match value="search-string" type="string" offset="10:140"/>
<darkxst>      </magic>"
<darkxst> you only need the glob if you are just doing extension matching
<mkdmz> Ok, I'll take out that property
<mkdmz> Yeah, but would this magic interfere?  Should glob just work ?
<mkdmz> If magic doesn't find anything, but glob does, it seems like the icon should appear for my docs?
<darkxst> mkdmz, I suspect it may want to match both
<mkdmz> I could put a magic number in there for the json file.
<mkdmz> You think so?  Ok,  I'll give that a shot.
<darkxst> no you really don't want to use magic, it is slow!
<mkdmz> I just copied that,  I didn't think about.  So, that must be how it can find a file type that has no ext?
<darkxst> mkdmz, this is half the problem, people just cut+paste any old thing from the internet!
<darkxst> without thinking or understanding!
<darkxst> mkdmz, also the filename of the xml file, should probably match your mime-type
<darkxst> i.e. x-story.xml
<mkdmz> what is the x for , I'm assuming execute
<mkdmz> But, my extension is ".story"
<darkxst> mkdmz, your mimetype is "x-story"
<mkdmz> so x means extension then?
<darkxst> mkdmz, its probably just arbitrary, maybe related to X11 ;)
<mkdmz> I've noticed that in some places there is an x with an extension name, then in some cases there isn't.  I haven't figured out the pattern or no why, part of why I don't know what is going on wit the x.
<mkdmz> Where I need it, where I don't, just doesn't make sense.
<darkxst> it will be nothing more than a naming convention
<darkxst> just make sure things all match up!
<mkdmz> I removed the magic property from the xml file.  I log out/in.  Doesn't have the icon.  Doesn't launch my app when I click on it.  I updated the icon cache and mime data base as well.
<darkxst> http://pastebin.com/6eX3ukqe
<mkdmz> ok, I'm am trying text/x-story now.  Although.  I'm wondering if application is the problem.
<ahoneybun> darkxst: I see nvidia driver for dual graphic laptops are not working
<mkdmz> darkxst: Have you tried just created a document like document.myExt and going through this process?  Are you using ubunutu gnome?  It doesn't take that long, it just taking me so long because I have to try every million como's.
<mkdmz> combos
<darkxst> ahoneybun, it should be working in utopic, needs to be backported to trusty though
<ahoneybun> darkxst: I see
<ahoneybun> I say you in a bug report talking about it
<ahoneybun> *saw
<darkxst> ahoneybun, ppa:darkxst/gdm-prime
<ahoneybun> does that hold the nvidia stuff for trusty?
<darkxst> yes
<ahoneybun> seems the only reason I cared about it (a game not working with the free nvidia driver) is kinda working in Ubuntu GNOME with it
<ahoneybun> weird did not work in kubuntu with the free nvidia driver
<darkxst> ahoneybun, kdm has not been patched afaik
<ahoneybun> kdm was not the problem because kubuntu uses lightdm
<ahoneybun> it worked fine just me a message about dvms not loading or something but I hit okay and it worked fine
<ahoneybun> now that ppa has drivers and gdm
<ahoneybun> but I think that is a older version of gdm I have the gnome3 and staging ppas on
 * ahoneybun kinda wanted to try out fedora 20
<ahoneybun> darkxst: now if I installed the nonfree nvidia driver with the add driver app it will not get stuck at the loading screen?
<darkxst> gdm on -staging might not have the fix, not sure
<ahoneybun> sounds like fin
<ahoneybun> *fun
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-15
<ahoneybun> darkxst: sounds like my best route is to purge the gnome 3 ppas
<ahoneybun> well that did not work well
<ahoneybun> darkxst, is launchpad working for you?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, looks to be down
 * ahoneybun kinda reinstalled UG
<ahoneybun> darkxst, should I have the gnome 3 ppa and then your ppa?>
<darkxst> ahoneybun, for prime support, yes
<ahoneybun> launchpad is down though
<darkxst> ahoneybun, only the website is down, ppa's are still working
<ahoneybun> what was your ppa?
<darkxst> ppa:darkxst/gdm-prime
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> darkxst, what would I do once it gets pushed into the main repos?
<darkxst> nothing it will just update
<ahoneybun> I can't add ppas
<darkxst> ahoneybun, oh right, you will just have to wait then!
<ahoneybun> darkxst, thats ok I'm trying to learn C to work on my pebble
<ahoneybun> keywork *trying*
<darkxst> ahoneybun, lots of C in GNOME ;)
<ahoneybun> darkxst, well the pebble is a *small* place to start for
<ahoneybun> I can't even understand what I'm doing wrong from this ex
 * ahoneybun thinks it is a geany problem
<darkxst> ahoneybun, how can you blame the editor ;)
<ahoneybun> says something about enabled by default
<ahoneybun> darkxst, http://pastebin.com/tyfNCUNa
<darkxst> that should work
<ahoneybun> test1.c:8:1: warning: data definition has no type or storage class [enabled by default]
 * ahoneybun is looking for a good book to learn from 
<darkxst> ahoneybun, you need a main() function, to run your code in ;)
<ahoneybun> darkxst, example please?
<darkxst> http://pastebin.com/cwyaYfT4
<ahoneybun> well it compiled but does not give me anything when ran
<darkxst> ahoneybun, you need to add a printf() so you can see the result ;)
<ahoneybun> I see
<darkxst> something like printf("The number %d\n", result)
<ahoneybun> &d\n what is with that?
<darkxst> %d is a place holder for a number (decimal)
<darkxst> \n is a new-line
<ahoneybun> still nothing
<ahoneybun> I must have it in the wrong plave
<ahoneybun> *plave
<ahoneybun> *place
<darkxst> did you put an #include to tell the compiler about printf?
<ahoneybun> nope
<darkxst> then it shouldnt even compile ;)
<ahoneybun> but what file
<ahoneybun> include what
<ahoneybun> darkxst, http://www.learn-c.org/en/Variables_and_Types
<darkxst> ha that is pretty cool ;)
<darkxst> too bad its a dodgy proprietary thing
 * ahoneybun will need a. to take a class for this b, a very understanding teacher
<darkxst> ahoneybun, you had the answer to your problem in the link you gave me, so use that!
<ahoneybun> did
<darkxst> programming classes are crap
<ahoneybun> did not work
<ahoneybun> darkxst, what is the best way to learn then>
<darkxst> http://pastebin.com/0EFLKWv0
<ahoneybun> I want to know why my line has a red line under it but when I put yours in there the red line is gone
<ahoneybun> but it is the same thing
<ahoneybun> still no answer
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> had to recompile
<ahoneybun> I mean build
<darkxst> ahoneybun, read lots of code and play with it
<ahoneybun> darkxst, yea the thing I wonder is how do you start a project
<darkxst> maybe work through the tutorials on http://www.learn-c.org/
<darkxst> or "learn c the hard way"
<darkxst> http://c.learncodethehardway.org/
<darkxst> and absolutely do not start your project until you understand the basics!
<darkxst> if anything find some other simple program and start by modifying it slightly!
<ahoneybun> http://ninedof.wordpress.com/2013/06/20/pebble-watch-face-sdk-tutorial-2-applying-the-primer-to-the-pebble-sdk/
<darkxst> you really should start with much simpler stuff than that!
<ahoneybun> kinda getting it if I read that page and look at a example in the sdk
<ahoneybun> it is hard
<darkxst> what is hard
<darkxst> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<darkxst> ahoneybun, oh I have an idea, you want to learn C! so port gnome-settings-daemon to upower 0.99 ;)
<worldEater> hey guys, can anyone tell me why does Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 has a GNOME 3.9 version? I just downloaded it and installed it.
<DASPRiD> worldEater: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455584/is-this-normal-ubuntu-14-04-gnome-3-9-90
<ahoneybun> darkxst, I can tell you it works but now it seems I have no sound
<syntroPi> Has someone her managed to get Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 x64 running with the VirtualBox Guest Additions?
<syntroPi> i am struggling with convincing Gnome/Xorg to use the already loaded kernel modules
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I think devhelp was left because it is based around gtk 3.12
<ahoneybun> why is it so hard to get a windows 8 iso
<ahoneybun> I don't even need it cracked
<mkdmz> Does ubuntu-gnome do something different with mimetypes?  I'm having trouble creating a mimetype for my python app: http://askubuntu.com/questions/483396/how-do-i-set-up-custom-icons-for-my-pygi-app-documents
<darkxst> mkdmz, mimetype handling should be identical to normal ubuntu
<darkxst> ahoneybun, hdmi audio?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, except that was during the 3.10 cycle!
<darkxst> Noskcaj, atlthough it does use gtkheaderbar by the looks of it
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-09
<LinDol> hi all
<Rodrigo5244> If I want to customize the top bar do I have to look for Metacity themes?
<mgedmin> gnome-shell themes
<mgedmin> (assuming such things even exist, I don't know)
<Rodrigo5244> These guys http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=191 ?
<Rodrigo5244> I mean the top bar of each window.
<Rodrigo5244> That seems to be the top bar of the desktop.
<mgedmin> top bar of each window?  you mean the title bar?
<mgedmin> mutter/gnome-shell draws this; I think based on the gtk+ theme nowadays
<mgedmin> (I think earlier versions used metacity themes)
<Rodrigo5244> Yes, the title bar.
<Rodrigo5244> There is a theme called Numix that can be used to change the title bar. I downloaded the theme Greybird, but it cannot be used on the title bar like Numix.
<Rodrigo5244> I am using the tweak tool to change the themes.
<Rodrigo5244> Inside Numix folder I can see metacity, openbox, unity, xfce, and gtk stuff.
<Rodrigo5244> Greybird is the same.
<mgedmin> #gnome might be a better place to ask (more people)
<mgedmin> I was always happy with the default gnome 3 theme (adwaita)
<Rodrigo5244> is it on freenode too?
<Rodrigo5244> mgedmin, the default theme is nice, but I just like to change my desktop a lot.
<mgedmin> there's #gnome on freenode
<mgedmin> and there's #gnome on irc.gnome.org, which has even more people
<mgedmin> (heh, by one)
<Rodrigo5244> Ok, thanks.
<darkxst> Rodrigo5244, metacity themes are gone in 3.16, window decorations are themed directly by gtk+ now
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-10
<saladin442> can anyone help me in connecting huawei old broadband modem with ubuntu? it doesnt detect..
<LinDol> hi all :)
<Rodrigo5244> hey
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-11
<darthanubis> 3.16 from staging not bad
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1432068
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1432068 in Ubuntu GNOME "gjs-console assert failure: *** Error in `/usr/bin/gjs-console': malloc(): memory corruption (fast): 0x00007f2884036710 ***" [Undecided,New]
<lindol> hi all
<Rodrigo5244> hey
<lindol> Rodrigo5244, long time no see
<lindol> hi :)
<Rodrigo5244> yep
<lindol> haha :)
<lindol> I worked very hard on these days :-/
<lindol> haha how about you? :)
<Rodrigo5244> Not much work done this week.
<Rodrigo5244> I am still learning JavaScript. I am going to set up a website and github to get hired later.
<Rodrigo5244> Where you doing extra hours or something?
<lindol> extra hours?
<lindol> what is means?
<lindol> you means "what do i doing something in my free time?"
<lindol> in my free time after working,
<lindol> I think, I translated some wiki page, and study englinsh, and ..
<lindol> haha i don't know :)
<lindol> so, time to sleep :) korea is 00:23 am :)
<lindol> see u again :) bye, have a good night :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-12
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> good evening :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-13
<Blastyr> Greetings. Perhaps someone here can help me. I'm trying to access the expert install mode in UEFI mode, but I'm uncertain how to accomplish this since the boot menu is entirely different from legacy mode.
<Blastyr> Is there a way to manually make grub boot into the expert installer, or possibly a way to invoke the expert installer from within a live environment? I happen to have chosen Ubuntu Gnome, but I suppose my question isn't specific to one flavor.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-14
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> good morning :)
<austin4123> Hi! I would appreciate if you guys could help me out. Here is the problem I'm facing:
<austin4123> So I am trying to get the Vino VNC Server to startup on boot, meaning I don't have to login to have the VNC Server start. I am on Ubuntu GNOME 15.04, and I have already added "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server" to 'Startup Applications'.
<austin4123> However, the VNC Server still won't start as soon as I boot up. I have to login in order for the VNC Server to start. What should I do?
<darkxst> austin4123, "startup applications" are user only
<darkxst> you will want a systemd unit if your on 15.04
<darkxst> or an upstart session prior versions to that
<darkxst> austin4123, you can also try set org.gnome.desktop.remote-access enabled in dconf-editor
<austin4123> darkxst it is enabled already in dconf
<austin4123> darkxst what do you mean by systemd unit? How do I configure it so that Vino can start up automatically?
<darkxst> austin4123, I don't know if vino ships with one, but if it does its just a case of doing something `systemctl enable vino`
<darkxst> if not you will need to create one
<austin4123> darkxst I have searched through the systemd folder, and there is none for vino
<darkxst> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.unit.html
<austin4123> darkxst I'm really noob, and I have almost no idea what that article is talking about. Do you know if there are any existings one that have existed?
<austin4123> I have been googling for a couple hours, but still can't find a solution
<darkxst> austin4123, this would be close to what you want http://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/linux/centos-how-tos/configure-vnc-server-on-centos-7-rhel-7.html
<darkxst> see the bit half way done where they create a .service file
<darkxst> I think you could just swap vncserver with vino-server
<austin4123> Could you guide me on how I can do it? I have almost no idea what it means...
<darkxst> austin4123, or try nx nomachine, it uses virtualGL and should actually work better with gnome-shell
<darkxst> https://www.nomachine.com/
<austin4123> darkxst The reason I went with Vino is because it is already installed by default, and because of how I planned my server out, I need to remain with Vino...
<darkxst> austin4123, that is way faster than VNC though, especially over DSL type lines with crappy upload speeds
<austin4123> darkxst, I know there are a ton of VNC servers out there and I really don't like Vino too, but again I'm kinda stuck on Vino...
<darkxst> nomachine is not VNC server
<austin4123> darkxst I haven't really went into detail on what it exactly does, but I need to use Vino for remote desktop access..
<darkxst> then go and make a systemd unit file, as per my other link
<austin4123> I came here because I don't know how to make a systemd unit file
<darkxst> austin4123, I am not going to do it for you, read the page I linked, it has an example unit file
<darkxst> and you should just need to replace vncserver with vino-server
<austin4123> darkxst what does "@:5.service" in "vncserver@:5.service" mean?
<darkxst> at a guess its telling to use display :5
<austin4123> when i ran the command "cp /lib/systemd/system/vinoserver@.service /etc/systemd/system/vino-server@:5.service", it returned:
<austin4123> cp: cannot stat '/lib/systemd/system/vino-server@.service': No such file or directory
<darkxst> you may need to grab the file from centos packages!
<austin4123> darkxst So first of all I need to find out where the vinoe-server.service file is right?
<austin4123> huh?
<darkxst> perhaps just cut+paste text from page, it seens complete enough
<darkxst> i gtg, you nay have better luck in #ubuntu or so, this is nothing specific to Ubuntu GNOME
<austin4123> ok. tried there, no response
<darkxst> ubuntuforums then perhaps
<austin4123> tried there too.
<darkxst> austin4123, sorry but I do not have time to provide individual user support
<austin4123> alright
<darkxst> I barely have time to run Ubuntu GNOME atm
<darkxst> s/run/lead/
<austin4123> I just tried it, but it didn't work. I saved the file as "vino-server@.service" (without quotes). Did I did it correctly or should it be saved as other names?
<darkxst> austin4123, that name should be fine
<darkxst> but you need to enable the service with systemctl also
<austin4123> I got the error "Failed to start vino-server@.service: Unit name vino-server@.service is not valid."
<austin4123> , when I typed "systemctl start vino-server@.service" into the terminal
<darkxst> @ maybe globbed, try \@ or just remove ti from filename
<meetingology> darkxst: Error: "maybe" is not a valid command.
<austin4123> darkxst Error: "Failed to start vino-server.service: Unit vino-server.service failed to load: Invalid argument. See system logs and 'systemctl status vino-server.service' for details."
<austin4123> Running systemctl status vino-server.service gives me:
<austin4123> http://i.imgur.com/loKHrPe.png
<darkxst> you probably messed up the execstart.execstop lines somewhoe
<darkxst> somehow
<austin4123> http://i.imgur.com/A3GUTq0.png
<austin4123> I copied and pasted the code, replaced "vncserver" with "vino-server", replace <USER> with "b", my username
<darkxst> austin4123, the "quotes" have gone funny
<austin4123> lol
<darkxst> fix those and it will probably work better!
<austin4123> almost a same error: http://i.imgur.com/F8Fjc5d.png
<austin4123> I've rebooted the system
<austin4123> could it be because vino-server is not in /usr/bin?
<darkxst> you need to use the correct path
<darkxst> /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<austin4123> Changed the paths, got the same error: http://i.imgur.com/loKHrPe.png
<darkxst> austin4123, the error is probably because your quotes are messed up
<austin4123> darkxst http://i.imgur.com/sRPKrsT.png
<austin4123> btw when i tried to save the file, i got this: "(gedit:1980): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files"
<darkxst> austin4123, execstop opens with " but closes with '
<darkxst> austin4123, also [Install] should probably be on a new line
<darkxst> austin4123, also possibly might need to be using backticks `, since its passing to the shell
<austin4123> so use ` for both opening and closing?
<darkxst> austin4123, maybe, though probably the most important bit is that open and closing match
<darkxst> "some string' is never going to work ever
<austin4123> darkxst alright so i tried copying and pasting the quotes directly. this is the current code: http://i.imgur.com/RmtJEvK.png
<austin4123> it gives me this error: "(gedit:2139): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files" when i tried to save it
<darkxst> austin4123, you do not want wordproccesor friendly quotes in a script
<darkxst> I would try ' for exec start/stop and if that dont work then `
<austin4123> darkxst ok.
<darkxst> bash probably doesnt even understand unicode quotes
<darkxst> dash definately wont
<austin4123> darkxst just tried ' for both exec start and exec stop and it didnt work: http://i.imgur.com/n5nidql.png
<austin4123> trying ` now
<austin4123> darkxst using backticks: http://i.imgur.com/G2aO5Ec.png gave me this error: "(gedit:2335): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files"
<austin4123> when i tried to save it
<austin4123> the current filename is "vino-server.service"
 * darkxst goes, must eat
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Can we sync g-o-a or does it switching to webkit2gtk break stuff?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, webkit switch is probably ok, but not sure if the yahoo removal will affect g-c-c
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-14
<sergioad> Hello friends how are you today?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-15
<ricotz> jbicha, :\
<jbicha> ricotz: did I break something for you?
<ricotz> jbicha, hey, please don't copy packages from a higher series to a former one
<ricotz> e.g not from yakkety to xenial
<ricotz> "copy" as in "rebuild with same version" or "binary copy"
<jbicha> what's the issue? how is that different than backporting which we do often?
<ricotz> speaking of "gtk+2.0 - 2.24.30-2ubuntu1~ppa0"
<ricotz> the issue is simply the same version here as in the source ppa
<ricotz> do you intend to do the same for the yakkety pocket?
<jbicha> ok I think I see, it's better to have a lower version number for a lower series so that those who upgrade are sure to get the right one built against that series
<jbicha> could you handle yakkety? I'm not ready for GTK 3.21 yet
<ricotz> yes, remember that -- maybe if I got time -- and a small heads up would have been nice in such a case
<jbicha> also Laney's gtk3 dropped installing debian/settings.ini which I think was unintentional - I pinged him about it
<ricotz> you fixed that already?
<ricotz> ok, I have read the changelog
<jbicha> no, I was waiting for a reply to the email I sent him
<ricotz>  + Install the settings.ini file to set our themes
<ricotz> I see
<jbicha> it's still included in the packaging, just not installed
<jbicha> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/265194540/gtk+3.0_3.20.6-0ubuntu1~xenial0_3.20.6-1ubuntu1~ppa1.diff.gz
<jbicha> it was previously handled in debian/rules
<jbicha> I almost did ping you yesterday to let you know I had uploaded to xenial not yakkety
<ricotz> ok
<jbicha> ricotz: also, libpeas ftbfs in the yakkety ppa
<jbicha> so I didn't upload gnome-builder 3.20 there
<jbicha> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/263554402/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.libpeas_1.18.0-2ubuntu1~yakkety1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ricotz> jbicha, glib's fault?
<ricotz> jbicha, pushed gtk2/gtk3/adwaita to yakkety, hoping this works out
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-17
<jokilllll> Hello. I am trying to access ~/.config/qBittorrent/ How?
<ericchu> jokilllll, Ctrl+h in Files will show hidden files and folders
<jokilllll> I can't find the folder for qbittorrent.
<jokilllkj> How can I lower my screen brightness even further than what it is set to right now? I have it at the lowest setting but it's still too bright compared to lowest setting in Windows 10.
<cih997> hi guys, ubuntu gnome 16.04, most recent update removed favorites bar on the left. Cannot find anything about that in google. Do you know anything about that?
<cih997> gnome-shell 3.18.5
<cih997> alt+f2 r fixed this. Weird.
<jbicha> ricotz: how do you think we should handle bug 1592572?
<ubot5> bug 1592572 in Ubuntu GNOME "[gtk320] No horizontal or vertical scroll bars" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1592572
<jbicha> I confirmed that rebuilding against gtk 3.20 fixes the issue
<ricotz> jbicha, having a weak/conditional runtime dependency would be the way
<ricotz> (jfyi 5.2.0 beta 2 shows the same problem)
<ricotz> there should be *no* rebuild of libreoffice to the gnome3 ppa imo
<jbicha> yeah, that's why I was asking: LO is quite large and we'd have to keep it updated
<ricotz> exactly, so no way
<jbicha> ok so I worked around it in the xenial ppa by not having anything depend on lo-gtk3 and we can just tell people to uninstall that
<ricotz> jbicha, hmm, looks easy to fix this with a proper patch in libreoffice
<jbicha> oh so you're going to reopen the TDF bug?
<ricotz> more like a distro patch?
<ricotz> simple all calls of gtk_widget_path_iter_set_object_name should be weak deps resulting in no-op on gtk+<3.19.2
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-18
<LinDol> hi all
<satysin> hi all, just installed ubuntu-gnome and wondering what some popular/must have extensions are?
<satysin> just using dash to dock at the moment
<satysin> I am looking for themes but not too sure exactly what "version" of gnome I need to look for, is it GNOME3 or gnome shell?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-19
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> xchat package was not supported anymore from 16.04?
<lindol> oh i have found something that is answered on the ubuntu forum :)
<georgeowell> LinDol: hexchat
<georgeowell> xchat is no longer developed
<georgeowell> just for posterity's sake
<boyonfire> hi
<Olotila> How do I create a shortcut to Gnome 3 Activities menu?
<Olotila> btsync for example, in folder ~/Progs/btsync
<jbicha> Olotila: I think you'll need to create a .desktop and put it in ~/.local/share/applications/
<jbicha> although this is written for developers, it may help:
<jbicha> https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html
<Olotila> yeah
<Olotila> in case of btsync, what would the file look like? When I run it from terminal, it just informs its running and ip
<Olotila> [Desktop Entry]
<jbicha> Terminal=true
<jbicha> maybe, I don't use btsync
<Olotila> Exec=~/Progs/btsync
<Olotila> will that be enough?
<Olotila> two lines
<jbicha> no, I think you need Name and Type at least
<jbicha> if you just want btsync to automatically run in the background, you do the same thing but put your .desktop in ~/.config/autostart/
<jbicha> or maybe try http://blog.bittorrent.com/2016/02/18/official-linux-packages-for-sync-now-available/
<Olotila> [Desktop Entry]
<Olotila> Name=btsync
<Olotila> Exec==~/Progs/btsync
<Olotila> Icon==~/Progs/btsync
<Olotila> Type=Application
<Olotila> Terminal=true
<Olotila> Categories=Utility;
<Olotila> nothing appears in Activities menu
<Olotila> .desktop file is in .local/share/applicatioins
<Olotila> I do not want to autorun it
<jbicha> skip the Categories line, GNOME puts Utilities in a separate folder named Utilities by default
<Olotila> so far I run the command ./Progs/btsync when I need it
<Olotila> feels stupid to always type that
<Olotila> ok
<Olotila> does not appear still
<jbicha> maybe type Alt+F2 and enter r
<jbicha> to reload gnome-shell
<jbicha> and maybe leave the Icon line out too for now
<Olotila> reload did not help
<jbicha> I don't know then, you can try askubuntu.com
<Olotila> Yeah, thanks for trying to help, jbicha
<zero_coder> hi , what version of linux kernel, ubuntu-gnome uses?
<jbicha> zero_coder: https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntugnome
<zero_coder> jbicha, its 4.4 , pretty old
<zero_coder> :|
<jbicha> not really, 4.6 wasn't released yet when Ubuntu 16.04 was
<jbicha> and 4.4 is a Long Term Support kernel which is a pretty good choice
<jbicha> https://www.kernel.org/category/releases.html
<zero_coder> jbicha, but skylake is having issues with it .
<zero_coder> unluckly , i am having a skylake cpu
<jbicha> you could try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds but those are generally unsupported
<zero_coder> jbicha, thanks. i'll brb , just need to reboot
<Techspectre> Hello! I'm on Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 and I see there's now an option to make a wifi hotspot. I activate it, but I can't see a hotspot on other devices. Is there something special I need to do?
<satysin> sup all
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-13
<Motika> anyone know how to get rid of this warning? "GtkListBox with a model will ignore sort and filter functions" 10 warnings pop up every minute in my logs becuase of it
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-14
<m0j0dj0dj0> hi, does anyone got a stuck pad pointer issue on gnome ?
<jbicha> ricotz: vala 0.36 is in artful now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala
<ricotz> jbicha, \o/
<ricotz> 0.36.4 is around the corner
<jbicha> that's fine, no new packages so that should be easy :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-15
<jbicha> darkxst: we got Evolution 3.24 and vala 0.36 in this week
<darkxst> jbicha, grerat!
<darkxst> great!
<darkxst> I've had another crazy week dealing with camera people
<jbicha> you don't have to install them yourself, do you?
<darkxst> yes I installed them
<darkxst> then managed to get one of the techs up here, because they werent working!
<darkxst> i am somewhat sick of dealing with incompetent engineers that are probably getting paid double what I do
<jbicha> :(
<darkxst> only across 3 different projects
<darkxst> makes we wonder how normal businesses deal with these companies
<darkxst> I get my way because I call their bullshit, but most wouldnt
<darkxst> even know
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-16
<nirux> hello
<nirux> Can I ask a question about Ubu-Gnome here or on #ubuntu?
<PaulW2U> nirux: please see the topic, development questions here, support questions on #ubuntu
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-18
<roasted> hi friends
<roasted> anybody having issues with their screen timing out after x-minutes? About 90% of the time what I set it to in either dconf (idle-delay) or in system settings, it doesn't respond and the screen just stays awake full time.
<oerheks> systemsettings > power setting perhaps?
<roasted> oerheks: been there
<roasted> oerheks: says 1 minute. wait 1 minute. most of the time, nothing.
<roasted> change it to 5 minutes, wait 5 minutes, most of the time - nothing.
<roasted> every once in a while if I change it in dconf, suddenly it works once, but won't work again
<roasted> my wife and I have identical laptops with 17.04 UG installed, and still I can't wrap my head around it .Her laptop works flawlessly.
<jbicha> roasted: do you happen to have Unity or any other desktops installed?
<roasted> jbicha: no
<roasted> jbicha: when wife and I got brand new laptops, the unity news broke, so we decided to get in on a fresh install of the latest gnome and run with that until the LTS lands, so we're on 17.04 straight from an Ubuntu Gnome ISO.
<jbicha> it sounds like you just need to switch laptops with her when she's not looking
<jbicha> </badadvice>
<roasted> ha, I could. :P
<roasted> I'm just not seeing why when I make system settings>power changes and then check dconf, dconf yields exactly what I put in system settings -- but often doesn't honor it.
<jbicha> are both or just one of you using GNOME on Wayland?
<roasted> both are using Gnome, both are using X
<jbicha> I don't know
<roasted> I nuked .config/dconf/user but that made no difference. Might just have to nuke all .config .gnome etc stuff and see.
<roasted> I'll create a 2nd user here and see how that does. Didn't try that yet.
<roasted> oh my, I thought we were on to something there.
<roasted> screen started dimming! I got all excited! and it went blank! and then immediately lit up as if I just hit a keystroke... and I didn't touch it at all...
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-06-11
<fhz8> gnome-terminal show huge icon right up,help
<fhz8> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=487732
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-06-12
<nardian> hello. Im trying gnome-shell (again), but for some reason I already have a taskbar (windows-like) at the bottom of the screen. I would like to use the "dash-to-panel" extension, but then the two taskbars overlap, making the extension completly useless.
<nardian> resulting in this: https://i.imgur.com/jwbjFaV.png
<nardian> it appears to be coupled with the gnome-shell-extension window list. however it is turned off here but the bottom taskbar is still visible
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-06-13
<neoncontrails> What are my options for a tiling window manager that runs inside the gnome desktop?
<neoncontrails> I appreciate gnome a little more after having spent a few bleak days in an extremely spartan, esoteric WM (stumpwm), I'm breathing a little easier. But my workflow's pretty hampered by the fact that I'm constantly losing my windows
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-06-15
<ElectroXexual> What's a good program to organize my music library? apart from amarok...
